# Heat Treatments new drag GTR record (and more to come?)



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Today was the first day of a 4 day drag event in Australia, and Heat Treatments have their R32 GTR there for some more mayhem and have already nudged out a 7.56 @ 184mph (previous best = 7.57 @ 191mph). 

Knowing they have trapped higher than this, I wouldn't be surprised if this gets faster... congrats guys and keep it up!


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

fantastic news .... good to hear they are getting on top of there clutch issues . dam and there is 4 days to go .:wavey: :wavey:to old pb/s


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Just had a text from Reece, 4.92 @ 148mph to 1/2 track which is best 1/2 track ET but not the best mph.

Damn good news they are back on the money again,

Rob


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Saw this on face book and it's amazing. Fingers crossed they improve a tad further  1.18 60ft too right ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Madden said:


> 1.18 60ft too right ?


Yep.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Awesome times for Reece and the boys @ Heat Treatment's.


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

That is just stupidly fast!


----------



## R34Steve (May 2, 2011)

Awesome, have they got a web site????


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Heat-Treatments-Drag-Racing/125565377487243?ref=ts


HTL Racing - Home


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Winters just got canned due to weather


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

7.56 run

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=192713967446694&oid


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Shame we have to listen to a rota the whole time, lol.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

that is amazing looks nice an straight too,well done guys.


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys.

Shame it rained as things were shaping up quite good.
The engine developed a miss-fire on the 7.56 run and fell over quite badly in 3rd gear.
So were hoping there will be somthing better to come once we have that sorted.

For the mean time we have bought the engine and box back to NZ for a freshin up then will be back in 6 weeks for some more testing, then followed by the jamboree 2 weeks after that.

Thanks All

HTL Racing.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Top stuff guys - looks like there is plenty to come


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats guys on lowering the record to 7.53 @ 185mph today, look forward to hearing what damage it does to that when you start bringing those boost levels up!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Great stuff, just shows how hard it is to drop even a few 100ths at that level.

Where's the vids man?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Great stuff, just shows how hard it is to drop even a few 100ths at that level.
> 
> Where's the vids man?


Could it be this one? 

19 May 2012 15:00 | Facebook

Hard to tell the time at the end, looks like 7.56 ?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Here it is: 

7.53 @ 185mph NEW AWD WORLD RECORD - REECE MCGREGOR - YouTube


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

Yiihaa!!!! :clap:

Congrats to the HTR team!!!

NEW 4WD WORLD RECORD - 7.41 @ 193 MPH - REECE MCGREGOR / HEAT TREATMENTS RACING - 18/5/2013 - YouTube


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

Sick !


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Incredible,well done to all involved :bowdown1:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Amazing:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Fantastic. :clap:


----------



## adriansut (Nov 30, 2012)

thats some going i wonder how long before a 35 can get in the 7s


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

adriansut said:


> thats some going i wonder how long before a 35 can get in the 7s


I'd be surprised if it ever will,its just too heavy imo but time will tell.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Street legal R35s are doing high 8s at 180mph already - those be 7s trap speeds with wheel/tyre /weight combinations which have no right to be going that quick or fast in the quarter. It may well happen, at least when someone gets more focussed on ETs


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Amazing guys well done.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Lith said:


> Street legal R35s are doing high 8s at 180mph already - those be 7s trap speeds with wheel/tyre /weight combinations which have no right to be going that quick or fast in the quarter. It may well happen, at least when someone gets more focussed on ETs


Really ? AMS record of 8.62 @ 173mph still a very long way from a 7 !


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

asiasi said:


> Really ? AMS record of 8.62 @ 173mph still a very long way from a 7 !


Yes but as Lith said, the 60fts are very slow and the cars are very heavy, they do have enough power if it was in the right combination though.

If someone wanted to put one on a decent diet (around 1350-1450kg) and could get the 60fts well into the 1.3s, 7s would be do-able, I reckon it will happen at some stage.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

asiasi said:


> Really ? AMS record of 8.62 @ 173mph still a very long way from a 7 !


Didn't stop a prominent UK drag racer from saying "7s are imminent" when they were doing similar times with slower trap speeds! 

AMS are (arguably) not the most potent GTR, it did that time on radials and with a heap of weight and R35 drag racing is still at a fairly infant stage. There are something like 4 AWD GTRs of any kind in the 7s, and they are ALL at the top of their game with years of development and little compromise made to get them there - anyone going for 7s in an AWD are going to have to do it without holding back.

These guys doing high 8s are going it with cars that can be driven AS RACED completely legally on the road - legal volume exhaust, street tyres, they are actually completely usable road cars. How many GTRs prior to R35s can do those times or quicker? There are only 3 GTRs in existence other than the Boost Logic R35 which have trapped over 180mph, and they've all done mid/high 7s with methanol snorting stripped slicks clad crazy things which are WELL away from road cars - imagine if Boost Logic stripped it to the point the existing 7s GTRs have been, put smaller brakes and 15" wheels with high profile drag slicks, pulled the exhaust, ran it on methanol etc?

Given their 175-180mph runs were wheelspinning the 18" (I think) radials virtually the length of the track, slicks alone would allow them to increase the trap speeds - and they'd be able to dial in more power, then the weight they could lose would increase the trap speeds further.... and every one of those things could also have a drastic affect on 60ft times. If anything, a full house drag R35 may end up proving the only platform capable of considering taking HT's current AWD record.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

I didn't know Boost logic hit that high trap speeds,any vids knocking about ?

Yeah maybe your right,they may well get in the 7s but i'd be gutted if they beat HT's record


----------



## Jimefam (Apr 30, 2011)

Lith said:


> Didn't stop a prominent UK drag racer from saying "7s are imminent" when they were doing similar times with slower trap speeds!
> 
> AMS are (arguably) not the most potent GTR, it did that time on radials and with a heap of weight and R35 drag racing is still at a fairly infant stage. There are something like 4 AWD GTRs of any kind in the 7s, and they are ALL at the top of their game with years of development and little compromise made to get them there - anyone going for 7s in an AWD are going to have to do it without holding back.
> 
> ...


I really dont think 7's are that far away in an R35 either. From what Boost Logic said they believe the car has 183mph trap speed in it with a better prepped track and more time to dial in the traction control. With their new brake kit on the car they will be able to bolt on a pair of 15" wheels with real drag tires that will hook and bring down those ridiculous 60' times down. I will start my R35 build in the next couple months and hope to take advantage of some of those recent developments to get it in the mid 8's while keeping it 100% streetable. It really is an amazing car and as you said it's NOT comparable to a car like the heat treatments GTR.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

You are absolutely right, the 35 is not really comparable to a Skyline GTR. Its a V6 with much bigger engine, different gearbox, traction control (banned in Oz and NZ?), amongst other things. You could almost argue a Supra is closer!

If they fix the weight, enabling them to bring down the 60ft (which is coming via Syvecs and its very subtle traction control on launch anyway, plus auto shifting at optimum rev points) then a 7 is not so far fetched at all.


----------

